# Empfehlungen für Einsteiger



## Goldblume (20. August 2009)

hay...bin seit kurzem inna Bmx-szene =)
Da ich, wie gesagt neu bin, bin ich auf der suche nach leuten, oder besser gesagt ihren erfahungen xD
So könnt ihr eure guten aber auch schlechten erfahrungen einfach posten...
mfg

P.S. : Es kann alles gepostet werden, bis auf sachen wie z.B.: "suche ein BMX.Sucht mir mal ein gutes raus..." *piss off


----------



## Goldblume (20. August 2009)

So,dann fang ich ma an... 
da ich mir bald ein BMX anschaffen werde, hatte ich vor, euch erstmal eure efahrungen auszuquetschen xP
Bin weiblich von daher ist es für mich schwer ein bmx zu finden was mich optisch anspricht aber auch was taugt...

hab in diesem forum einsteigerthreads gelesen wie z.B.[http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758] & weiß worauf ich achten soll...

was ich mit diesem post bezwecken will ist eine empfehlung bzw. beratung von euch zu bekommen...
es geht um 2 bikes: 

*Eastern Traildigger* [http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10629] 379

& *Stereo Bikes Electro* [http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=12025] 469

Ich frag mich ob es sich lohnt hier 90 mehr auszugebn?
Denn ich hab bisher noch nie was von der marke "Stereo Bikes" gehört, was mich irritiert...

_*Danke*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (21. August 2009)

Hey junge Frau,

die erste Frage ist, wie groß bist du denn? Da das Eastern 'n 20,5" Oberrohr hat und das Stereo 20,75"

Schau evtl nochmal bei FIT-Bikes


----------



## heup (21. August 2009)

also ich würde erst mal sagen, das sich das stereobikes mehr lohnt,
da es 100% aus 4130 CrMo ist und das traildigger nur das unterrohr vom rahmen.
stereo bikes sind ziemlich neu aber hören sich schonmal für die preise richtig gut an.

ich denke das kink whip wäre eine gute alternative zu dem eastern.
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=11920

aber wie groß du bist wäre schon gazn wichtig wgen der oberrohr länge.


----------



## vBulletin (22. August 2009)

Größe:1,68m
Gewicht:52kg


hab nebenbei noch ne frage:is 20,5zoll und 20zoll ein goßer unteschied?
also würde man das richtig merken oder macht es nichts aus,bei einer größe von z.B. 1,80m...?


----------



## BenZin (22. August 2009)

@vBulletin: Das würdest du auf jeden Fall merken... Wendigkeit, Stabilität usw. .
aber ich würd sagen, 20.0 is dir ein wenig zu klein, bin auch ca. 1,65 groß und fahr 20.5" - bei 20.0" kommste warscheinlich schon fast mit den Knien an den Lenker...


----------



## RISE (22. August 2009)

Also den Unterschied von 0,5" merkt man schon, allerdings haben z.B. Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Anteil und machen viel aus.


----------



## vBulletin (23. August 2009)

hay bin 1.80groß und wiege 70kg...
ist zwischen den beiden rädern ein gewisser unterschied, der sich bösartig auszahlt?
MirraCo Blend One 20 zoll - http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10167
MirraCo Black Pearl 20,5 zoll - http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10168

als alternative sehe ich das WTP Crysis(leicht,stabil,dünne rohre)

freddy


----------



## man1x (23. August 2009)

Das Black Pearl hat ein längeres Oberrohr als das Blend.
Fahreigenschaften sind damit etwas unterschiedlich. (Drehfreudigkeit, lage in der Luft)
Mit 180 wirst bei dem Blend schneller mit deinen Knien deinen Vorbau küssen als mit dem 20,5er Oberrohr.
Als ich angefangen habe, auch mit knapp 180, hatte ich das WTP Addict (meiner Meinung immernoch das beste Einsetigerrad), auch mit 20,5er Oberrohr.
Inzwischen fahr ich allerdings was kürzeres, beruht aber auf eigene Vorlieben (Wändigkeit).
Mit einem 20,5er Oberrohr kannste also nich viel falsch machen.
Früher oder später kaufst du dir eh einen neuen Rahmen und da weißt du dann ob du was längeres oder kürzeres brauchst.

Die größere Gefahr ist eher ein MIrraco zu nehmen.
Das neue Addict ist mit 20,8 leider recht lang. Fährt sich aber recht angenehm.
Wenn du die möglichkeit hast fahr zu einem BMXshop un fahr ein paar Räder probe.


----------

